# Enterprise Solutions > Seibel ERP solutions

## Chandra Veenapoosa

Hello all, 

could some one explain me about erp soultions and different erp pacjages available along with industry use... 

still it's kind of puzzle for me ... 

Thanks,
Beena

----------


## Jim.Anderson

Hello Beena, 

Enterprise Resource Planning or ERP is an industry term for integrated, multi-module application software packages that are designed to serve and support multiple business functions. An ERP system can include software for manufacturing, order entry, accounts receivable and payable, general ledger, purchasing, warehousing, transportation and human resources. 

Evolving out of the manufacturing industry, ERP implies the use of packaged software rather than proprietary software written by or for one customer. ERP modules may be able to interface with an organization's own software with varying degrees of effort, and, depending on the software, ERP modules may be alterable via the vendor's proprietary tools as well as proprietary or standard programming languages. 

The top five ERP vendors, SAP, Oracle Corporation, Peoplesoft, Inc. (now Oracle Corp.), JD Edwards & Company, and Baan International, account for 64 percent of total ERP market revenue. These vendors continue to play a major role in shaping the landscape of new target markets, with expanded product functionality, and higher penetration rates. SAP dominates the $6.7 billion ERP applications market in Europe with 39% market share. Oracle and PeopleSoft come second and third respectively, followed by SAGE Group and Microsoft Business Solutions.

Let me know if you would like an overview on these erp packages.... 

Thanks,
Jim

----------


## saviola123

hello 

how are u this documentation is cool 


i don't if in can lessons by frensh ??

plz send me a link where can i find it 

thnxs  bye

----------

